# Poetry of language



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

In awe I watched the waxing moon ride across the zenith of the heavens like an ambered chariot towards the ebony void of infinite space wherein the tethered belts of Jupiter and Mars hang, for ever festooned in their orbital majesty. And as I looked at all this I thought ... I must put a roof on this lavatory.

Guess who wrote that?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I googled.. :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John H it says at the top of your thread


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The fat guy with a face like a blind cobbler's thumb :lol:

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

That's the guy. You do know that 'face like a blind cobbler's thumb' is one of Les Dawson's idioms :lol:

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Everybody's life is full of ups and downs. There have been times when I've teetered on the very abyss of total dispair. Times when it seems that the gods of fate had cast the dice against me. I've not had a happy life. My childhood was a singularly unhappy one. The trouble was that my mother was short sighted. She would insist on putting talcum powder on my face. Between you and I I've often shuddered to think what she did with my dummy. We lived in a tough district, I got mugged one night by a nun. When I grew up I thought things would alter but they didn't. After ten years of maried bliss my dear wife ran away with the fella next door. I did miss him. Of course it was doomed from the start. I met my wife at a travel agency. She was looking for a holiday and I was the last resort....


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I knew the author of the first offering, instantly. I don't recognize the second offering. Is it a compendium of Google searches looking for a quirky joke or is it your autobiography?

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's from one of Les's monologues Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les Dawson was an awful 'pianist' (nothing to do with his act; that was intended) and I used to cringe at his pseudo lyrical short monologues which sounded like he'd cobbled together bits of other peoples' writings and sayings.

Otherwise a good comic and actor; although when he acted one could always tell it was his own personality being portrayed and not necessarily that of the person he represented.

I watched his TV appearances. They were entertaining. You can find more Dawson quotes along with those of other famous individuals here:

http://www.searchquotes.com/search/Les_Dawson/

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I heard people say he was acually quite a good pianist but I only ever heard him deliberately do it badly. I also heard people say you must be really good to play badly but I don't think that's true - which may explain some confusion. It was his dead pan depressed hang dog delivery I liked with the occasional chuckle cseeping through the façade. I don't know how he kept such a straight face.


----------

